
NYPD punished man who filmed Eric Garner killing with targeted harassment - mindgam3
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/13/18253848/eric-garner-footage-ramsey-orta-police-brutality-killing-safety
======
mindgam3
'For a police department claiming not to be targeting Orta for his filming of
Garner’s death, they sure brought it up a lot. New York City Patrolmen’s
Benevolent Association president Patrick J. Lynch released a statement saying:
“the arrest of Ramsey Orta for criminal possession of a firearm only
underscores the dangers that brought police officers to respond to a chronic
crime condition in that community. Sadly, in the effort to keep neighborhoods
like Tompkinsville safe, a tragedy occurred. But that doesn’t change the fact
that police officers routinely risk their lives for the benefit of the
community and that they have earned their support and understanding.”

At his arraignment in Staten Island for the drug charges, an anonymous police
source told the Daily News, “He took the video, now we took the video.”'

